

Steve Blank: Can You Trust Any VC’s Under 40? - wyday
http://steveblank.com/2009/09/14/can-you-trust-any-vc%E2%80%99s-under-40/

======
benatkin
Chris Sacca's under 40, right?

If so, I would consider him to be a counter-example.

~~~
dcurtis
Why?

Also, he's not a VC.

~~~
benatkin
I would trust him because I've been following his career since 2005, and I
think that, in addition to being passionate, a nice guy, and very smart, I
think he's well-suited to being a VC. He seems to have a good mix of interests
in technology, entrepreneurship, marketing, and politics.

If I was in the market for a VC (or an investor, as he is until he gets
Lowercase off the ground), he would be up there with some other investors with
more years of experience, because he's been learning at a very quick pace and
in a way that gives him perspective--by speaking, meeting founders, and making
small investments.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Steve Blank's issue isn't with how many years of experience the VC has -- it's
about whether the VC has had _any_ experience prior to 1995. Silicon Valley's
rules changed in 1995, around the time of the Netscape IPO. Steve argues that
entrepreneurs and investors raised after 1995 are unlikely to have experience
running a sustainably profitable business. Their experience will be solely
focused around "flipping" companies for a quick IPO or acquisition.

~~~
benatkin
I think the need to understand the rules before 1995 is a decent point, but
the headline implies that people can't gain perspective from before 1995
without actually being there. Not true. People who are curious enough can find
a way to understand it.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Good point -- definitely agree with you there.

